# Alaska flyfishing



## rhyneodem (Aug 15, 2006)

be in Alaska end of August, suggestions on gear and tackle, will be doing self guided fishing mainly Kenia peninsula area.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

It has been a few years, but we fished a few of the streams that cross the road near Homer. The fly shops in the area will help you.

We did not have a clue, but caught a few fish with flies recommended by a local shop.

Streams that are fishable without a guide are available farther up the peninsula, we did not try that, just didn't have time.

It's achievable for sure, 5 weights will get it done.

You're doing the right thing doing your research now, it's a beautiful area.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

What's your target? A 5-6 wt will be fine for trout and grayling but you'll want a 7-8 wt for salmon. Typical trout flies for rainbows, dollies, and grayling such as dries, streamers, and eggs. Leach flies for the salmon. As mentioned, the fly shops should have some suggestions too.


----------



## rhyneodem (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks guy's good info, have both 5 & 9 wt, have fished Guadalupe river so maybe covered on rainbows, Dollies etc. Hoping for a Silver though. Still looking into guide trip though.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I am going to Alaska on August 25th with Epic Angling and Adventure. Safari camp.

Here is a blog post about gear. There is a lot of good info on their website.

http://www.epicanglingadventure.com/alaska-fishing-trip-gear/

http://www.epicanglingadventure.com/

Joe


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Backcast said:


> I am going to Alaska on August 25th with Epic Angling and Adventure. Safari camp.
> 
> Here is a blog post about gear. There is a lot of good info on their website.
> 
> ...


Rus with Epic Angling is a very close friend of mine. He and I were guides at the safari camp for the previous owner, before Rus purchased the outfit several years ago. Epic Angling (and Rus) are top-notch and I can promise you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Be aware certain areas might be open where others might be closed in Alaska to certain types of fishing. The seasons and ways to fish are not uniform state wide. If you DIY be sure and get a fishing guide book and also know where you are fishing. Highly recommend a fishing guide for at least a day so you can see how they fish up there.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

the key to having a successful trip to AK is to take a bunch of pictures of everything (fish, gear, water, botes, scenery, food, accommodations, bears, hot Eskimo women,etc.) and posting them all up here when you get back.

please and thank you.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That time of year out on the Kenai, the kings will be mostly gone but the silvers and some reds should provide a lot of action. A good place to DIY is at the confluence of the Kenai and the Moose river...but it can be "jungle" fishing there at times. 

7, 8 and/or 9 wts rigged with an intermediate line are pretty reliable, but I would take a 5 wt rigged with floating line and go looking for rainbows which are feasting on eggs/flesh at that time. Mouse flys are terrific fun on hungry rainbows. 

If you really want to experience Alaska, go remote, get away from the highways, away from civilization and then experience what Alaska is really all about. 

It's arguably one of the greatest, if not the greatest, fishing destinations left in the World!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> That time of year out on the Kenai, the kings will be mostly gone but the silvers and some reds should provide a lot of action. A good place to DIY is at the confluence of the Kenai and the Moose river...but it can be "jungle" fishing there at times.
> 
> 7, 8 and/or 9 wts rigged with an intermediate line are pretty reliable, but I would take a 5 wt rigged with floating line and go looking for rainbows which are feasting on eggs/flesh at that time. Mouse flys are terrific fun on hungry rainbows.
> 
> ...


watch out for this old grump, rhino.

if you pay him a compliment when he's on his period he'll jump all over you.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Not sure on area, but look up a Cotton Candy for egg/flesh, egg sucking leaches in black and purple. Neon green Wooly Buggers and popsicles for Silvers big Zonkers in black or purple can work well for Silvers too. I'm not sure in that area, but on some rivers the silvers will school up on big cuts off the main river without current. Areas where the water runs when high but turn to one ended no current areas when water is down.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

You will be there at the peak of the Silver run for some rivers. A blue candlefish bucktail worked great near the rivers mouths. Silvers will take surface flies and an absolute blast to fish for this way. Poppers, Rats, Gurglers in pink, chartruese or purple were the ticket for me.

Always carry some egg flies for big trout and grayling they will be following the salmon.


----------



## houhunter (May 4, 2017)

*Going in mid July.*

Going to the Kenai July 16th until the 22nd. I bought an 8 weight 8 foot outfit to try out. Going to use Rod and Real outfitters. Last time they put us on silvers and halibut in the Kenai river and Ninilchik, respectively. Taking my three sons so I hope to really fill the freezer this year. Good luck.


----------

